# Sony MHC-V7D no enciende



## efradncr (Abr 1, 2019)

Buenas tardes, tengo ese Equipo sony de tipo columna que no enciende ni da standby ya revisé fusibles el voltaje del capacitor grande está ok. Adjunto fotos, tambien tengo el diagrama. 

Agradezco ideas para solucionar esto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 1, 2019)

Subí el diagrama


----------



## efradncr (Abr 1, 2019)

Acá lo tiene compañero. 

completo Acá


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 1, 2019)

Aqui el manual completo : Sony MHC-V7D

Comenzá por la página 27


----------



## mrch (Abr 1, 2019)

Revisar el conector CN001 los 13.5V deben estar presentes en todo momento y apartir de este voltaje se derivan las demas sub-fuentes ejemplo 3.3V para alimentar el microprocesador, los 5V para USB y otros, los 9V para motores, etc. si estos voltajes no estan presentes revisar la fuente conmutada.


----------



## efradncr (Abr 8, 2019)

Les paso el voltaje que me dió en el conector...
Tendré que revisar lo que me dijo el compañero mrch, la fuente conmutada entonces...


----------



## Exetello4529 (Nov 4, 2020)

Hola efradncr pudiste solucionar ? Yo estoy con el mismo problema y no logro encontrar algún tipo de diagrama que especifique bien la placa y mediciones.. ya que este equipo no enciende nada tengo los mismo voltajes que los tuyos enchufado a la corriente desde ya gracias si lo pudiste solucionar y me das una mano


----------



## efradncr (Nov 4, 2020)

No amigo, no pude, .. si no con mucho gusto le hubiese ayudado


----------

